# Post the things that are helping you feel better



## Never-To-Be-Seen-Again (Aug 15, 2015)

--


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Chocolate (yeah, I know), chamomile tea, caffeine, my cats, how my cat gets high on vanilla scented candles, kneading cats, Fallout 4, earning trophies on the ps4, working, not ****ing up anything for a whole day, cooking! ART! My boyfriend, brightly colored soaps that haven't been tested on animals, Good Mythical Morning on YouTube, good music... Actually, lots of small things like that


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

- cute animals
- coloring in books 
- reading 
- singing 
- listening to music
- making DIY scrubs
- eating clean 
- home spa treatments


----------



## Salvatori (Jan 17, 2016)

- exposure therapy (going to work );
- becoming more eloquent and confident;
- driving a lot;
- perceiving the great value of my free time (and enjoying it);
- planing my trip to London next year;
- smiling more;
- being more thankful.


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

cbt


----------



## WesCody (Jan 27, 2016)

Good music, working out, st. johns wort for calmness, and my kava tea I'm drinking right now


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I guess work, because it distracts me until I'm home. Nothing else helps.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

Marijuana, Dimethyltryptamine, XTC, LSD...

The list goes on.


----------



## Blue11 (Jan 21, 2016)

Main things that are making me feeling better about my SA:

- Green Tea
- Chocolate
- Funny videos
- This self-help SA audio
- This J.K Rowling speech
- Dogs and cats
- Painting
- Writing


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

- Music (listening and playing)
- Talking to people
- Setting goals
- This forum
- Realizing how meaningless my worries are (doesn't always work)


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Music. Rap.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Mammagamma said:


> - Music (listening and playing)
> - Talking to people
> - Setting goals
> - This forum
> - Realizing how meaningless my worries are (doesn't always work)


You make music?


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

Staying busy(setting daily and long term goals), exercising, eating well(calorie counting), playing guitar, reaching out to speak with people online more frequently.


----------



## notacreativeusername (Jun 7, 2015)

-Music in general
-Gerard Way's red hair
-Video games
-Youtube
-Sarcasm that my boyfriend has
-Surviving the day in one piece


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

impedido10 said:


> You make music?


Nah I just play. I tried to, but didn't get anywhere.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Mammagamma said:


> Nah I just play. I tried to, but didn't get anywhere.


Keep going at it.


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

impedido10 said:


> Keep going at it.


You're right. I guess if I try composing again it'd fill an empty hole in my personality... I might start it again.

Do you compose too?


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Mammagamma said:


> You're right. I guess if I try composing again it'd fill an empty hole in my personality... I might start it again.
> 
> Do you compose too?


I write rap songs, but thats not my main hobby, I play basketball seriously since summer and I havent stopped.

Its not going to fil that empty hole imo, but you could discover an interest for your free time that you enjoy doing.

If you want to get a better personality, study and go out there.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

My pets, spicy but flavorful food, stuffed crust pizza, my english class, cleaning, my mom, car/bus rides, my bed, watching tv in my room with just my decorative lights on, brushing my hair


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Girls.


----------



## AlaskanParadise (Jul 15, 2012)

Today...wearing yoga pants, ordering pizza delivery, cleaned a messy room, played a computer game. But I'm on here so it's been a day of struggling to be happy.


----------

